# Massey Furgeson 50



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

How much are they worth? It's in good condition and has been stored inside. New tires 5 years old that is. Live pto. 50HP. I'm not sure what else is important to know.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Ordinarily I’d say $1000-2500 but someone is probably very proud of their tires and shiny paint on that one.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

MyDaughtersPony said:


> How much are they worth? It's in good condition and has been stored inside. New tires 5 years old that is. Live pto. 50HP. I'm not sure what else is important to know.


The gas version only had about 30hp don't know about the diesel. but I suspect it would be the same.


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

It's gas I believe


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

It's listed for $5,000 but it includes a brush hog, disc, and plow. That we're all stored inside and 5 years old or newer.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

MyDaughtersPony said:


> It's gas I believe


When new it had 30hp with use it would be less. but how much less would depend on maintenance. I had one and it did well what it was meant to do, but not as well as a diesel.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

MyDaughtersPony said:


> It's listed for $5,000 but it includes a brush hog, disc, and plow. That we're all stored inside and 5 years old or newer.


Of those only the Bush-Hog will be useful to you. The disc and plow (depending on factors) will need more HP & weight than this tractor has. My opinion is tractor & Bush-Hog $2,500


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

If I put a spear on it would it move rounds for me?


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

These are the implements. I think they are smaller size.


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

These are the implements. I think they are smaller size.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Looks like a gas tractor, PTO hp will be about 30 at 540 PTO RPMs. We have a MF50 diesel, 3 cylinder Perkins.

Starr the tractor and see if any oil pours out of the bell housing at the weep hole. Looks like there might be a puddle under the tractor. The weep hole will have the ends of a cotter key hanging down through it. If that is absent, look to see if that hole is plugged. If the transmission input seal is bad, it will drip oil and you've got a split on your hands.

IMHO - $5,000 is WAY to much for a MF 50 gasser especially with new paint. Wonder what the chain wrapped on the front bumper is for?

That tractor will easily handle the plow, disc and a haybine and baler like a NH 273 or in our case a NH 68.

We're it me, I'd pass on that tractor and try to find one with a Perkins diesel.

Here is our MF50 with NH 68 and wagon in tow...


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

The tractor was maintained and taken great care of. I wonder if I could scoop the implements and sell some to recoup some money.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Those implements are only worth maybe a grand and the tractor maybe 1,500 to 2,000. For 5k you can buy a lot more of a tractor.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

MyDaughtersPony said:


> The tractor was maintained and taken great care of. I wonder if I could scoop the implements and sell some to recoup some money.


It will do light duty work well enough, it will handle that disc OK as long as it is not set too aggressively, it WILL NOT handle a haybine, but will handle easily most sm sq balers and wil pull hay wagons up to 125/130 bales quite well. I still stand that IMO it's not woth more than $2,500 with bush-hog. What kind of work do you want to perform with it?


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

Move 4x5 grass rounds, back blade my driveway in the winter, brushog, possibly run a square baler, and pull a drag. Thats about it


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

MyDaughtersPony said:


> Move 4x5 grass rounds, back blade my driveway in the winter, brushog, possibly run a square baler, and pull a drag. Thats about it


It will do all of that except the round bales, never cottoned to rounds myself so I don't know for a fact, but I don't know if that the hydraulics are up to that weight, certainly the front end would have to be ballasted.


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

I was told that it would handle moving 4x5 with a rear end spear.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

MyDaughtersPony said:


> I was told that it would handle moving 4x5 with a rear end spear.


How heavy would a 4x5 be ?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I don’t know what’s for sale in your area, but you can get a LOT more functionality out of five grand than what you’re looking at. There has to be something better. Don’t let yourself get lured in by shiny paint and a few low dollar implements. Keep looking.


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

Honest question. What functionality am I missing out on? I'm the $5k range?


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

Trillium Farm said:


> How heavy would a 4x5 be ?


800-850 is what I was told


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

The tractor may do what you need but be on the low end of it. And for $5k you could get a much better tractor. That seems way overpriced to me. So either get it bought cheaper or if you are set on spending that amount keep looking. Do you know the history of it and maintenance? Otherwise you can’t assume anything about mechanical condition from the paint, tires, and kept inside. I mean this as constructively as possible - you bought a square baler that had a shiny new paint job and is been lots of trouble for you based on your other posts. So to reiterate HiTech, don’t get taken in by the paint.


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

I'm not mesmerized by the paint. I was giving information about the tractor. It was stored inside and has new tires. I'm gathering it's overpriced. It was owned by a old retired guy who was a hobby farmer. He took excellent care of his equipment. Other than knowing that fact I don't have specific maintenance logs. Father in law is a mechanic by trade and has a lot of experience with old tractors. He says it's in great running condition. I might offer $3k with the implements included.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Trillium Farm said:


> It will do light duty work well enough, it will handle that disc OK as long as it is not set too aggressively, it WILL NOT handle a haybine, but will handle easily most sm sq balers and wil pull hay wagons up to 125/130 bales quite well. I still stand that IMO it's not woth more than $2,500 with bush-hog. What kind of work do you want to perform with it?


Don't slap me down, but a model 50 will absolutely handle a haybine. A discbine - no, a haybine - yes. It will also pull that disc in it's most aggressive position, no issues. I agree that the price is high and $2500 with bush hog would be generous. Thanks!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

MyDaughtersPony said:


> Honest question. What functionality am I missing out on? I'm the $5k range?


It's not that it won't eek out the functions you currently need, it's that you should be able to get something for that price where you don't even have to ask if it's capable or not. I've bought 75 hp loader tractors for less than this thing is listed for. Do you need a 75 hp loader? Not really. But you would be much happier with one. Not to mention not stuck upside down on an overpriced repaint.

Btw, whatever happened to that tractor you were supposed to get that needed better tires?


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

That's my dad's Allis Chalmers D something or other. It never got to my house. To far to drive and we never got a trailer. He doesn't want to leave it here and it would have to go back and forth... Not worth it.


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

https://www.fastline.com/farm-equipment/listing-detail/massey-ferguson-50-big-reds-equipment-granbury-texas/315f5b17-4f63-4d6d-8ebe-fc45829d2fda

I'm seeing MF50's on multiple sites for 3-$5k+


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

MyDaughtersPony said:


> https://www.fastline.com/farm-equipment/listing-detail/massey-ferguson-50-big-reds-equipment-granbury-texas/315f5b17-4f63-4d6d-8ebe-fc45829d2fda
> 
> I'm seeing MF50's on multiple sites for 3-$5k+


Asking prices and they are looking for someone that is collecting them.At a auction it might bring $2000 depending who is there and then again it may only bring $1000


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

leeave96 said:


> Don't slap me down, but a model 50 will absolutely handle a haybine. A discbine - no, a haybine - yes. It will also pull that disc in it's most aggressive position, no issues. I agree that the price is high and $2500 with bush hog would be generous. Thanks!


My mistake sorry I meant "Discbine" ! But even with a haybine it would be slow going.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

MyDaughtersPony said:


> 800-850 is what I was told


The tractor weighs about 3,000 lbs IMO 800-850 on the rear may prove too much, the tractor has no weight in front, but am not positive as I've never tried it. As others have said for $5K you can find much better, but if you can get it aroun $2K 2.5K then it would be worh a try.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

MyDaughtersPony said:


> https://www.fastline.com/farm-equipment/listing-detail/massey-ferguson-50-big-reds-equipment-granbury-texas/315f5b17-4f63-4d6d-8ebe-fc45829d2fda
> 
> I'm seeing MF50's on multiple sites for 3-$5k+


They may be diesels, those are worth more as they do have more torque.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

What functionality are you missing out on?
Power steering
Lift capacity
Remote hydraulics
Wet disk brakes
Diesel efficiency
Indepentant PTO
The list goes on.


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

This has live PTO which is the same as independent? Also I believe the MF 50 has power steering also. And I'm guessing here but I thought I was told that it has remote hydraulics but could easily be wrong on this.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

It has a live PTO via a 2 stage clutch, better than nothing but in no way is it as good as an independant PTO that operates regardless of clutch pedal position.

They could be had with power steering but not all had it IIRC. And the power steering they did have is an antiquated design and doesn't compare to good full hydraulic steering.

I don't see any remote couplers in your pictures. Maybe they are there and I cant see them. Once again they were optional.

It sounds as if you have your mind made up. Personally even where I live in the middle of no where you can do better for that kind of money. Heck my neighbor just picked up an old case 970 which is 90 horsepower with a cab and A/C for less than 5k.


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

Nah my mind isn't made up. I'm just trying to clarify information. I would buy the tractor if I can get it for cheaper. I'll pass if he's firm on price.


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

"Live" PTO means it has a 2 stage clutch. Push the clutch pedal down halfway and forward travel stops but the PTO keeps going. Push the clutch pedal down the rest of the way and the PTO stops too. If you need to stop the tractor and keep the machine running, perhaps to clear a blockage, you can.

Independent PTO means the PTO has a completely separate clutch mechanism from the drive wheels. So as well as what I just described for 2 stage clutch, you could engage the PTO while you were still driving along. I do that a lot with my round baler. I can make a gentle turn at the end of a row with the baler still running but If I have to make a sharp turn I disengage the PTO and then re-engage it before I start on the next row, without having to stop the tractor moving.

I don't see any hydraulic couplers. They are round sockets about 1-1/2 inches diameter and usually sit as a pair at the back of the tractor near the 3-point top link attachment point. There are usually hoses or pipes connecting them with a control lever near the seat. You would need this to lift and lower the cutting head of a haybine. What I have described is called double acting remote hydraulics. This allows you to move the control lever one way to extend a hydraulic ram and move the lever the other way to retract the ram, both directions driven by hydraulic power.

You might be able to get away with single acting remote hydraulics but this is not as good as double acting. There is only one socket and one hose going to the hydraulic cylinder. So you can extend (or retract) it under power but not in the other direction. To go in the other direction you need gravity or a spring to do the work. Sometimes you can plumb the connection into the existing valving on a tractor and use the 3-point control lever to control the remote cylinder. This is the poor man's version, sometimes you can get away with it but I would not recommend it.

Roger


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

Thanks bool! Great information. I would probably work with my father in law to be there install something. Do you have any knowledge if this tractor having power steering or not? I thought it did but another person mentioned it may not and if it does it's not good.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Ditto on that it don’t appear to have remote hydraulics.Had a 150 yrs ago,a little newer version.There should be a valve with a control lever for remote hydraulics between seat and the shift levers.Ours was added after we bought that tractor.Im guessing it could be added to this one also but would be costly.


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

I don't even know how often I would have a need for remote hydraulics. I don't run any large equipment that requires them.


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

There is probably an attachment for your 27 mower to use remote hydraulics to raise and lower the cutterbar.

If you ever buy a haybine you will need remote hydraulics to raise and lower the cutter head and reel assembly.

You can get an attachment for your rake to use remote hydraulics to raise and lower the basket.

If you buy a round baler (you will need at least 60 hp, preferably more, for that, depending on the baler) you will need remote hydraulics to raise and lower the tailgate to let the bale out.

I cannot tell whether that 50 has power steering from the photos. The steering mechanism is hidden behind the grille.

I agree with everyone else. You can do better. One thing I would add to the list above (all of which I agree with), with a larger tractor, as well as more lift capacity on the 3-point hitch, you would get higher lift. This can be important when you are transporting a round bale on the back.

It looks like that tractor might have Multi Power but it is hard for me to tell, because I do not know that exact model. We mostly got the English MF tractors in Australia, not the American ones. Multi Power doubles the number of gears from 6 to 12, it gives you an extra gear in between the other gears and you can change to it on the move. When you are making hay more gears is always better, although with an engine driven baler more gears is less of an advantage because you can use the tractor throttle to speed up and slow down. But if you buy another baler it will probably be PTO and more gears will be helpful.

Roger


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

MyDaughtersPony said:


> Thanks bool! Great information. I would probably work with my father in law to be there install something. Do you have any knowledge if this tractor having power steering or not? I thought it did but another person mentioned it may not and if it does it's not good.


It most likely doesn't have power steering, mine didn't and I've never seen one with it, wasn't even aware t was an option. The MF50 is really a MF30 on a bigger frame.


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

I really appreciate everyone's information and advice. O just wish I had more specific information on this particular tractor. Unfortunately the owner has passed and his son is selling the tractor. He is not as tractor savvy as his father was. I guess I have to decide if I want to keep my hobby farm simple or if I want to upgrade my equipment which would need a bigger more functional tractor. if I can get the price down I may consider buying this MF 50 knowing it's limitations. Remember I only have 6-7 acres that I hay. Aside from that I largely need a utility tractor. The guy who is selling it is someone my father in law knows. My father in law knows that he takes impeccable care of his equipment. So I guess that is worth something but not worth overpaying for of course.


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

I think this is the power steering kit. If so I'm hoping it's the one that's already on the tractor.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

MyDaughtersPony said:


> I really appreciate everyone's information and advice. O just wish I had more specific information on this particular tractor. Unfortunately the owner has passed and his son is selling the tractor. He is not as tractor savvy as his father was. I guess I have to decide if I want to keep my hobby farm simple or if I want to upgrade my equipment which would need a bigger more functional tractor. if I can get the price down I may consider buying this MF 50 knowing it's limitations. Remember I only have 6-7 acres that I hay. Aside from that I largely need a utility tractor. The guy who is selling it is someone my father in law knows. My father in law knows that he takes impeccable care of his equipment. So I guess that is worth something but not worth overpaying for of course.


For the amount of land (6/7 a) that you have this will do the job, It's unlikely that it will have power steering as the front is very light & even with a FEL (which was very very light duty) there isn't really a need for it. If you can get it around $2K I'd say go for it, but it's not worth more than that if in good condition, if in bad condition only scrap value. With your acreage you don't need diesel and so you can take advantage of the lesser value of gas tractors and if this one is priced beyond its worth look at other brands in gas engines.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

MyDaughtersPony said:


> I think this is the power steering kit. If so I'm hoping it's the one that's already on the tractor.


From the looks of it, it doesn't have any power steering. That pump would mount on the LH side of the engine in front of the distributor. That model I think would only have a power assist steering which is a cylinder that attaches to the drag link.


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

Thanks for the info. If I do end up getting it I'm sure I'll be on asking a lot of questions.


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

Is the rectangular thing on the front for weights?


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

MyDaughtersPony said:


> Is the rectangular thing on the front for weights?


No, that's a hitch for pushing wagons into a shed. Not sure if I've ever seen a weight bracket on a Ferguson 50


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

Oh ok


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

I got him down to $4,500 but he's not budging. Today the guy who was first in line for it passed. Now it's on me. He said I have until 6pm tomorrow night to commit to the purchase or he's moving onto the next guy... Apparently he has 2 more interested.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

MyDaughtersPony said:


> I got him down to $4,500 but he's not budging. Today the guy who was first in line for it passed. Now it's on me. He said I have until 6pm tomorrow night to commit to the purchase or he's moving onto the next guy... Apparently he has 2 more interested.


Walk away as the 1st one did!!


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

Yeah I'm going to pass. I like it but after all of your advice I can't pay over $3,000 for the tractor+implements. Thanks everyone for all of our insight.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Don't be discouraged. I've been looking for a larger "old" tractor to drive our disc mower conditioner since last fall. Started out looking at IH 66/86 series, JD 40/30 series, late model side console JD 4020's and recently MF 1105/35 tractors. It has been a most frustrating experience. I have traveled to multi states away only to walk away from the given tractor. The first couple tractors were painful to pass-on, but someone else needed to buy those machines. Now - I don't give it a second thought. If the tractor doesn't meet our needs, it's an easy pass. Some rules I use to guide my purchase: Condition over make/model, no fresh paint, no pressure washing. I want to see the tractor in it's work clothes. I need a tractor that is field ready, so if it needs to be dropped off at a shop on the way home for a repair of $$$ significance, forget it. Anything goofy about the tractor, forget it. One tractor I looked at, the guy had welded the tire rim to the axle - pass... I ask myself, if I pay this guy's price, could I turn around next day and get my $$$ back? If not, there had better be something special about that tractor.

For your acreage, the MF 135 would be a great tractor. Stick with the 3 cylinder Perkins diesel. With that tractor, you can run a 7ft (probably a 9ft) Haybine easy. Add a 2 basket tedder, a NH 256 rake or similar and a 273 type NH baler and you're in business on the cheap.

Good luck,
Bill


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

Right now I'm dreaming about a JD 4120 with a loader and the things I could do with that machine! Someday!!


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Leeave,

I don't know anything about this tractor but came across it.

https://eastnc.craigslist.org/grd/d/shiloh-case-international-7120-tractor/6861071637.html


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

https://www.burnips.com/default.asp?page=xPreOwnedInventoryDetail&id=6890088&p=1&s=Year&d=D&sq=John%20deere%204120&fr=xPreOwnedInventory

Window shopping.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

BWfarms said:


> Leeave,
> I don't know anything about this tractor but came across it.
> https://eastnc.craigslist.org/grd/d/shiloh-case-international-7120-tractor/6861071637.html


Thanks!


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

For $5k you should be looking at IH 656’s JD 3010’s or Allis 180-185’s. Larger tractors that won’t be to large to work smaller fields and big enough that you have some room to upgrade equipment without needing to upgrade the tractor at the same time. If you’re on Facebook I just saw a 3010 gas in good shape for $4200 yesterday. Look around some more, there are lots of tractors in your range.


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

The seller of the Massey told me he has 2 other people interested and if they pass at his current price he would come back to me and negotiate. I just want to make sure that I'm understanding correctly. This Massey 50 would be good for my situation if I can get it down to 3,000- 3,500 which would include the implements. Or would it be advised to not pursue this tractor even if I can get the price down. I just have a simple hobby farm. Some day if I want nicer equipment I can upgrade my tractor but I don't see all of that happening until my kids are out of high school... and my oldest is in kindergarten....


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

MyDaughtersPony said:


> The seller of the Massey told me he has 2 other people interested and if they pass at his current price he would come back to me and negotiate. I just want to make sure that I'm understanding correctly. This Massey 50 would be good for my situation if I can get it down to 3,000- 3,500 which would include the implements. Or would it be advised to not pursue this tractor even if I can get the price down. I just have a simple hobby farm. Some day if I want nicer equipment I can upgrade my tractor but I don't see all of that happening until my kids are out of high school... and my oldest is in kindergarten....


The tractor if in good condition is worth $2,000 to 2,500; all those implements together maybe $1,000 at the most. How many of thse implements will you be using and how often on your acreage? If you were to resell those implements would you get back $1K? Let this guide you, but I think the seller has greater expectations than this equipment is worth.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

The bigger question is what you can afford to spend to put up 6? Acres of hay.Maybe you have other uses for the tractor but for just that amount of hay you can’t spend much.


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

I'd keep the brush-hog and back blade and sell the rest. I'm still wondering if this tractor will lift 850 lb 4x5 round bale or not. I've heard yes and no. The seller is selling his dads estate and really has no idea about farm equipment. I don't blame him for trying to get more than it's worth... if he can more power to him... It just wont be from me. I am just looking for confirmation that this tractor will do what I need it to do on my small hobby farm. I'm gathering that it will but it has almost no capability to do more than what I will be initially asking it to do. Which honestly is fine b/c as I mentioned I will not be able to do more than I currently am until my kids are older.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

MyDaughtersPony said:


> Honest question. What functionality am I missing out on? I'm the $5k range?


You could get something that's more power, heavier, maybe rear SCVs, and not live PTO. I've seen Diesel Massey 135's in really nice shape go for $3500 before. Look for a 100 or 200 series Massey or a Ford 4000. Both of those are easily within your range and will give you a lot more tractor.

A Haybine only takes 25 hp. I had a little Oliver 550 (42 hp) that I used to run a Haybine with no prob, and it had no problem hauling a round bale on spear too. As mentioned you would want your front end ballasted. I think that could move a round bale no problem. But I wouldn't pay that much money for that small of a tractor.

I saw a nice Massey 1105 cab tractor for only $2500 more than they're asking for that.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Here's a little more tractor for less money in nice shape, and newer, and would probably have independent PTO. Plus it's a diesel. Parts are plentiful and inexpensive for these Ford 3000's as well.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/759731374421463/


----------

